

Gian-Carlo Rota on Alonzo Church (2008) - aniijbod
http://www-history.mcs.st-and.ac.uk/Extras/Church.html

======
todd8
At every lecture, Professor Rota, wore the same three piece brown suit and a
red tie while he taught us probability. I was fascinated with random numbers
and their generation so I went to visit him in his office to talk to him about
my ideas. I knocked on his closed door, but there was no reply. Instead I
heard a bell ring. My second knock was again echoed by a bell ringing. Peeking
through the door, I saw Professor Rota sitting at his desk behind a table
covered with high stacks of books, the floor was likewise covered in stacks of
math books, and behind him on the floor was a mound of journals. There he was,
holding a large bell with a long wooden handle.

What an experience it was taking a class from him. He was funny, charming,
unique, and totally brilliant. It's a shame that I was only 19 and didn't have
enough mathematical sophistication to get the most out of that class.

